# RealTek ALC892 no sound (snd_hda)



## Tinny (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm trying to use the onboard sound on my Asus M4A88TD-V motherboard. I've searched the forums trying to get this to work, but the simpler things didn't work:

`# sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=<#>`
`# cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp0.0`
`# cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp1.0`
`# cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp2.0`
`# cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp3.0`

Running mplayer to output to each device "*-ao /dev/dsp0.0*"
Trying every jack with my speakers.


I found some threads on device.hints, but I was utterly confused once I saw that.

Here's my loader.conf

```
nvidia_load="YES"
snd_hda_load="YES"
```

/dev/sndstat

```
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA Realtek ALC892 PCM #0 Analog> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC892 PCM #1 Analog> (play/rec)
pcm2: <HDA Realtek ALC892 PCM #2 Digital> (play)
pcm3: <HDA Realtek ALC892 PCM #3 Digital> (play)
```

Results of boot -v
http://pastebin.com/b69mjqsi


----------



## mav@ (Dec 30, 2010)

I see no obvious problems in logs. Have you checked mixer settings for each dsp/mixer pair?


----------



## Tinny (Dec 30, 2010)

I opened up the case and noticed that the front two jacks (Headphone and Mic) on the case were not connected to the motherboard. Once I connected the cable and booted up, my sound started working on the rear jacks!

Maybe some pin detection code was not working because it couldn't find the headphone jack??

Anyways, it works now!


----------

